# Trad Bow..



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Anyone hunt rabbits with a traditional bow. I've gotten pretty good at getting rabbits with rifle so I'm thinking about trying it with trad bow about 40-45 lbs. Then when there are a few around I might not scare them all off as easy. I could also hunt around buildings too.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think rednek would be the one to talk to about rabbit hunting with the bow.


----------



## laptop100 (Jun 2, 2007)

I think it would be kind of cool to hunt em with a bow, but i dont. Sorry, cant help you.


----------

